
Italian study funds 73.9% asymptomatic rate for those under 60 - EthanJJackson
https://arxiv.org/abs/2006.08471
======
gnusty_gnurc
Seems to me like most people (in so far as their own health is concerned) do
not treat sars-cov-2 like there's a 3/4 chance that they won't even know they
have it.

~~~
ksaj
I was thinking that we should increase testing for people carrying antibodies.

Yes, apparently they think post-infection immunity might only last about 3 or
so months. But my expectation then is that if you didn't have symptoms the
first time, you probably wouldn't have much of an effect on you the next time,
either. And if you are pretty much constantly in contact with it, your immune
system would be continually updated.

It does seem like people who have had it should not avoid contact with the
virus thereafter, in order to maintain that immunity. But I'm not an
epidemiologist. So I could easily be completely wrong. Barking mad, even.

------
lbeltrame
Note that this study only looks at the asymptomatic rate: it does not attempt
to determine how infectious are asymptomatic people.

